# Tiguan and mountains performance



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Hi,
I’m going back and forth if a Tiguan is the right car for us. I don’t mind the slow starts around town, but I’m wondering how it holds up going up steeper mountain roads. We live in Utah and would have to commute between Salt Lake and Park City quite a bit and Parleys canyon is no joke.
I’m sure it can handle it, the question is how. Unfortunately there’s no cars to test drive available and / or it’s too far to take them on one.
Mainly wondering about performance going up an incline when doing 65 MPH, is there any oomph left at those speeds?


----------



## Peel Box (Oct 19, 2004)

Well if it’s a newer model then it has a pretty torquey 2.0 mated to an 8spd so i don’t think you’ll ever be short on power. Even my Taos can climb mountains with ease.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Get a 91 octane tune and you will be happy.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

I've got a 19 with the engine /tranny software update (forget the number) and I have no problem traveling through the mountains between LA and the Mojave desert. Had plenty of power even before the update.


----------



## Peel Box (Oct 19, 2004)

There’s an SE version with 17” rims. My wife had a 2020 before I talked her into getting a Taos (we both have a Taos now). The version SE without the moonroof is lighter with more headroom and is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

I would not be worried at all,
I hauled 3000lb UHAUL across Canada, loaded to the roof and above) insight the car as well) 
2 adult + 2kids, we moved in september. 
from Toronto to Vancouver, car kept up like a champ. across 3500mi last 1000mi through the Rokies, with some steep uphills/downhills. 

It was Tiguan 2018 SEL-P with all bells and whistles 2.0T EA888 GEN3b , tuned with APR ST1 RON 87. roughly 235hp or smthng never check it on duno)
Yes new 24G gearbox software fix installed as well. 
Trailer was 5x8 UHAUL enclosed box, packed to the brink. I weighed it at weight station out of curiousity close to 3000lb(1380kg)
used 91 actually all the way to ease on the engine.
I was able safely keep up at 60mi/h most of the time, actually even 65, in Manitoba/Alberta got it up to 70mi but my fuel economy went out of the window... 15~16l/100km, normally I stayed at 11-12l/100km can convert it in MPG I'm lazy here) 
performance was more then adequate. on very long uphill, got gearbox oil temp up to 119C (~240F) which is totally normal as I was doing 60-65mi uphill with a trailer. As soon as I eased up to 50mi/h temp went down. 

So in short Tiguan is very capable car, do not sweat about performance in mountains.
especially without trailer) 
Official 1500lb tow capacity is full bullcrep, as in Europe Tig is rated for ~6000lb, or 2500kg, but trick is that it should be trailer with brakes and tong weight 10% and speed limited at 90km/h(55mi/h) 
so 3000lb was not an issue at all! 
Hope it helps)


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Peteralt said:


> Hi,
> I’m going back and forth if a Tiguan is the right car for us. I don’t mind the slow starts around town, but I’m wondering how it holds up going up steeper mountain roads. We live in Utah and would have to commute between Salt Lake and Park City quite a bit and Parleys canyon is no joke.
> I’m sure it can handle it, the question is how. Unfortunately there’s no cars to test drive available and / or it’s too far to take them on one.
> Mainly wondering about performance going up an incline when doing 65 MPH, is there any oomph left at those speeds?


Off topic question, who is that in your avatar?


The tig will be fine in mountains. Turbochargers have a funny way of doing great things. Plenty of aftermarket support also if you need more.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

deleted message


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

AxelP said:


> off topic answer,
> low res picture of me with my bicycle 7 years ago when I was young and light)
> choose it for my google account and it kept it there by default.
> I use to cycle a lot, not anymore, because of a lot of reasons)


Wow. You're one good looking mother ****er, no h0m0.

You also remind me of an actor that I can't quite put my finger on just yet


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Thanks all for the input. My car before was a 2017 Jetta (1.8T) so I know there are some compromises to be made going with a heavier car but good to know the engine appears to have enough punch even without a tune.
And not sure what this off topic question is aiming at, that’s me in the avatar and I certainly don’t appreciate your answer Axel.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

deleted message


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Peteralt said:


> Thanks all for the input. My car before was a 2017 Jetta (1.8T) so I know there are some compromises to be made going with a heavier car but good to know the engine appears to have enough punch even without a tune.
> And not sure what this off topic question is aiming at, that’s me in the avatar and I certainly don’t appreciate your answer Axel.


I took it personally, read it from the phone, sorry misleading tags cleaned my answers.
Peace)


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so confused. OP good looking dude 👍


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I've lived in the Phoenix AZ area and regularly went offroading on some pretty steep terrain. I now live in Asheville, AZ which is a mountain town. 
I have a Burger tuning box in the car so temper my comments accordingly but the car has zero problem with hills/mountains. If the roads are particularly curvy and steep I'll move over to manual as no computer I've encountered can properly anticipate what's about to happen as well as I can in those situations. But even in auto mode in full Sport settings it's pretty reactive.
Other than the recall for the E/TCU unit "emmisions" sofware update I've never thought the car was underpowered. At least for what it is: a mid-sized family SUV. Some minor tunes and it's fun to drive.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in the Denver metro area and I'm on my 2nd MQB Tiguan. Prior to purchasing this new 2022 model, I was set to order a new Forester until I test drove a second one closer to the foothills, west of the city. I had to wring it's lackluster, normally-aspirated neck to maintain 65mph going up hwy i70. That was it, I went back for another Tiguan.

I drive back and forth to SLC, UT through Wyoming on i80 and these cars maintain all hwy speeds 65-80mph, going uphill without strain. Also, the Tiguan was the only model car here that I could actually buy off the lot! Subaru had one test vehicle per dealer here but I would have had to wait 2-3 months for the actual car to purchase. Our VW dealers had roughly 10-15 cars per dealer. 
Some people need chip-tuning, I do not. This is my work vehicle and it works just fine.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

My only issue isn't the lack of power going uphill. The engine has lots of torque and pulls nicely. My issue is downshifting on long grades. I don’t want to ride the brakes so I drop into manual and kick the transmission down a gear, then two, then three. The RPMs will be up a 5k+ but the car will not slow down. The B cycle just kills the compression and you still have to ride the brakes to keep the speed under control. I've driven a lot of trucks, 4x4's and stick shift vehicles. This is the only one that just wants to overrun the engine no matter what gear you're in.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

schagaphonic said:


> I live in the Denver metro area and I'm on my 2nd MQB Tiguan. Prior to purchasing this new 2022 model, I was set to order a new Forester until I test drove a second one closer to the foothills, west of the city. I had to wring it's lackluster, normally-aspirated neck to maintain 65mph going up hwy i70. That was it, I went back for another Tiguan.
> 
> I drive back and forth to SLC, UT through Wyoming on i80 and these cars maintain all hwy speeds 65-80mph, going uphill without strain. Also, the Tiguan was the only model car here that I could actually buy off the lot! Subaru had one test vehicle per dealer here but I would have had to wait 2-3 months for the actual car to purchase. Our VW dealers had roughly 10-15 cars per dealer.
> Some people need chip-tuning, I do not. This is my work vehicle and it works just fine.


Thank you so much for these details, that’s really helpful. Our Jetta with the 1.8T was a joy to ride through the mountains and our Ford Transit Connect with the naturally aspired 2.5 engine does an OK job but struggles towards Parleys summit. 
I’m going back and forth with the Tiguan, if the SE had analog instrument clusters I would have bought one yesterday. But that blurry display is just so hard to look at. And the SEL gets the touch buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

GregRob said:


> My only issue isn't the lack of power going uphill. The engine has lots of torque and pulls nicely. My issue is downshifting on long grades. I don’t want to ride the brakes so I drop into manual and kick the transmission down a gear, then two, then three. The RPMs will be up a 5k+ but the car will not slow down. The B cycle just kills the compression and you still have to ride the brakes to keep the speed under control. I've driven a lot of trucks, 4x4's and stick shift vehicles. This is the only one that just wants to overrun the engine no matter what gear you're in.


oh that’s good to know - I usually do the same.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Peteralt said:


> I’m going back and forth with the Tiguan, if the SE had analog instrument clusters I would have bought one yesterday. But that blurry display is just so hard to look at. And the SEL gets the touch buttons on the steering wheel.


I too was discouraged by the haptic buttons on both the climate and steering wheel, but after 3 months, I'm mostly used to them and I like this 2022 as much as my former 2019. The power is more responsive and both interior and exterior lighting are fantastic. However, if I were to do it again, I'd probably get the S model with physical buttons, cloth seats and put the extra money into a second set of wheels and upgrade the speakers. The digital display has also taken a little time to get used to. I'm not distracted and it also gives multiple options for data displayed. No maps is my only gripe.

FWIW, good stock on 2022 Tiguans here in Denver. Roughly 100 cars shown to be available on cars.com.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

I would totally get the SE if it wasn’t for that low res display and the unintuitive gas gauge. There are a few SEs here in Salt Lake, there’s a bit of a market adjustment but nothing too crazy like with other brands. 
im honestly though considering a model 3 instead because we have another car and if I shell out that kind of money, the model 3 isn’t that far off. 
my story with Tiguans has been a love / hate relationship and I test drove them every model year but could never get myself to pull the trigger to get one. There was always something missing from the Trim I wanted / was willing to pay for.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

schagaphonic said:


> However, if I were to do it again, I'd probably get the S model with physical buttons, cloth seats and put the extra money into a second set of wheels and upgrade the speakers.


not gonna lie, considered that too, but the manual hatch is heavy and my wife is a good bit shorter so this would be too much of an inconvenience.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Peteralt said:


> I would totally get the SE if it wasn’t for that low res display and the unintuitive gas gauge. There are a few SEs here in Salt Lake, there’s a bit of a market adjustment but nothing too crazy like with other brands.
> im honestly though considering a model 3 instead because we have another car and if I shell out that kind of money, the model 3 isn’t that far off.
> my story with Tiguans has been a love / hate relationship and I test drove them every model year but could never get myself to pull the trigger to get one. There was always something missing from the Trim I wanted / was willing to pay for.


Atlas.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Atlas.


Too big, too truck like for our preferences.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Taos! Not hugely smaller than the Tiguan. Great looking. Nice features. Boosties.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Taos! Not hugely smaller than the Tiguan. Great looking. Nice features. Boosties.


Does the Taos have memory seats? Looking at the spec sheet it doesn’t look like it does. 
Might be worth a test drive though, haven’t considered it really.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Peteralt said:


> Does the Taos have memory seats? Looking at the spec sheet it doesn’t look like it does.
> Might be worth a test drive though, haven’t considered it really.


Not sure off hand but I'd definitely be shocked if it wasn't an option...


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I just realized who you look like. Zach Effron.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you Zach Effron


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Are you Zach Effron


Nope, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Regman (Aug 19, 2012)

Peteralt said:


> Hi,
> I’m going back and forth if a Tiguan is the right car for us. I don’t mind the slow starts around town, but I’m wondering how it holds up going up steeper mountain roads. We live in Utah and would have to commute between Salt Lake and Park City quite a bit and Parleys canyon is no joke.
> I’m sure it can handle it, the question is how. Unfortunately there’s no cars to test drive available and / or it’s too far to take them on one.
> Mainly wondering about performance going up an incline when doing 65 MPH, is there any oomph left at those speeds?


The Tiquan does great at altitude, one of ours lives at 8500’ in CO and goes up from there. Loaded with a ski box up top or bikes on the back, run regular fuel and can pull any pass at or above the posted limit.


----------



## Regman (Aug 19, 2012)

Regman said:


> The Tiquan does great at altitude, one of ours lives at 8500’ in CO and goes up from there. Loaded with a ski box up top or bikes on the back, run regular fuel and can pull any pass at or above the posted limit.


2020 SE 4mo


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

First off, thanks to everyone for the input. I had a chance to rent a Tiguan (2022 SE 4Motion) on Turo for a day and took it for a spin. It drives very comfortably and even on I-80 and Parleys Canyon it was a joy to drive. It always felt like there was enough power to accelerate, even at the steepest section doing 75+ MPH. I noticed the lack of using the engine brake on the downhills, something I have to get used to. 
In the city, the gear switching was way better than what I've seen test driving the previous years models, but it was still a bit on the side of trying to figure out what gear to choose at times.
Gas mileage was soso, but the rental had a ski rack on the roof that was singing its songs while on the highways, so I'm taking the 20 MPG average with a bit of caution, because without the rack I'm sure we would be around 23-25 MPG for the same segment.

Generally, we feel very comfortable with it and now I just need to figure out if the SE is good enough or if we want the additional convenience of the SEL.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Go fully loaded with sel

Glad you liked it


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Does the SEL come with auto dimming outside mirrors? Couldn't find an answer online.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

I got an SE, but sort of wish that I had the SEL, mostly because I am missing the heated steering wheel which I had on my previous car. I usually recommend getting the best that you can at the time as you never regret getting quality.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Peteralt said:


> Does the SEL come with auto dimming outside mirrors? Couldn't find an answer online.


Not sure off the top of my head. What year you looking at?


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Not sure off the top of my head. What year you looking at?


2022


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Peteralt said:


> 2022


All of the literature I'm reading says interior auto dimming but I don't see anything about anti dazzle side mirrors. I would call the dealer and specify. You might have to go up to an atlas or something to get anti dazzle


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

We have a 2019 SEL 4Motion that we have taken on road trips to Crested Butte, Colorado from Dallas, Texas. Performs very well on these long ski trips. Also have driven it to Pagosa Springs, Colorado and Columbus, Ohio on summer/fall trips. Have found the Tiguan to be very capable and comfortable on these trips. Just mounted Michelin Pilot All Season 4s before the recent trip to Crested Butte. 👍🏻


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

Peteralt said:


> Does the SEL come with auto dimming outside mirrors? Couldn't find an answer online.


As the new owner of a '22 SEL, I can say that it does NOT come with side-view auto dimming mirrors. The interior one is auto dimming, but I sometimes wonder if it's working or not.

I saw that you mentioned the haptic switches, and honestly, you get used to them pretty quickly. The wheel switches have a feedback, the HVAC do not. Sometimes I press the wrong switch, or it doesn't respond the first time, but it's a microsecond of my time to try it again. 

The seats are fabulous; memory settings (I think there are 3) and lots of positioning possibilities. The leather smells great. Seats heat quickly. Wheel feels great; the perf'ed leather sections at 3 and 9 offer excellent for grip, even with gloves on. Steering wheel heat has 3 settings, instead of just "nuclear" like a few cars I've driven.

My biggest gripe with the vehicle is the center console armrest. I am so used to the adjustable armrest in our MK7 Golf that I expected this vehicle to have the same. Nope. For me, it sits too low, and doesn't slide forward.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

dwaller5366 said:


> As the new owner of a '22 SEL, I can say that it does NOT come with side-view auto dimming mirrors. The interior one is auto dimming, but I sometimes wonder if it's working or not.
> 
> I saw that you mentioned the haptic switches, and honestly, you get used to them pretty quickly. The wheel switches have a feedback, the HVAC do not. Sometimes I press the wrong switch, or it doesn't respond the first time, but it's a microsecond of my time to try it again.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you! With the memory feature, does the steering wheel retract for easy entry / exit and does it store its position as well? And does the right side mirror rotate down when you reverse?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

dwaller5366 said:


> My biggest gripe with the vehicle is the center console armrest. I am so used to the adjustable armrest in our MK7 Golf that I expected this vehicle to have the same. Nope. For me, it sits too low, and doesn't slide forward.


I felt the same way, and the armrest on the door is also too low.
While I'm not "crazy" about my "fixes", they do the job...









Amazon.com: GSPSCN Car Center Console Armrest Pad Soft Memory Foam Pu Leather with Storage Pockets Seat Cushion (Black) : Automotive


Buy GSPSCN Car Center Console Armrest Pad Soft Memory Foam Pu Leather with Storage Pockets Seat Cushion (Black): Armrests - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I turned mine around and it sort of "forces" my right arm forward a bit, but comfortably.

And....









Amazon.com: ALLUCK Breathable Soft Memory Foam Car Central and Side Adjustable Height Comfort Armrest Rest Pads (Silver) : Automotive


Buy ALLUCK Breathable Soft Memory Foam Car Central and Side Adjustable Height Comfort Armrest Rest Pads (Silver): Armrests - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





There's padding on both sides, so I flipped mine so that the curved side (and the straight side) make it a perfect fit!

Bob.


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

Peteralt said:


> Awesome thank you! With the memory feature, does the steering wheel retract for easy entry / exit and does it store its position as well? And does the right side mirror rotate down when you reverse?


Steering wheel setting isn't part of the memory setting (it's the old fashioned type with the big lever on the bottom), and the mirrors do not dip when in reverse.


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I felt the same way, and the armrest on the door is also too low.
> While I'm not "crazy" about my "fixes", they do the job...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for those suggestions! Will be doing a 2K+ mile round trip in April and I'm sure these will help greatly.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I forgot to mention, on that door armrest "thing", it comes with 3 different length "risers".
I thought the smallest was still a little high, so I cut one of the "medium" ones in half and used them.
Perfect (for me).

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

dwaller5366 said:


> As the new owner of a '22 SEL, I can say that it does NOT come with side-view auto dimming mirrors. The interior one is auto dimming, but I sometimes wonder if it's working or not.
> 
> I saw that you mentioned the haptic switches, and honestly, you get used to them pretty quickly. The wheel switches have a feedback, the HVAC do not. Sometimes I press the wrong switch, or it doesn't respond the first time, but it's a microsecond of my time to try it again.
> 
> ...


The center console was my biggest bitch with my 2012 Tiguan too. Was terrible. I'm super reliant on propping on the center console while I drive


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

dwaller5366 said:


> ... and the mirrors do not dip when in reverse.


This used to be a feature on at least 2020 for the passenger mirror, did this get removed on 2022?


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

jonese said:


> This used to be a feature on at least 2020 for the passenger mirror, did this get removed on 2022?


I'm not sure. I went out to our garage and started our Tiguan and put it in reverse and the mirror didn't move. BUT, I didn't actually drive in reverse, so it may dip if the vehicle is moving? I'll have to try it and get back to you, but I don't remember noticing them dip in the few weeks we've had the car


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

You have to "teach it" where to move the mirror to AND you have to have the mirror switch in the "R" position during reverse.

From the 2020 manual:


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

jonese said:


> You have to "teach it" where to move the mirror to AND you have to have the mirror switch in the "R" position during reverse.
> 
> From the 2020 manual:
> View attachment 161060


A-ha!! I'll most likely never go through all of that, I'm just kind a lazy so and so


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Peteralt said:


> Awesome thank you! With the memory feature, does the steering wheel retract for easy entry / exit and does it store its position as well? And does the right side mirror rotate down when you reverse?


Whichever mirror you set on the controller is the one that will dip in reverse


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

There is, supposedly, a synchronize feature that will make the left mimic the right....











Bob.


----------



## Peteralt (11 mo ago)

Ha, today I learned. 
But this entire discussion is immensely helpful, know I know I'll be happy with the SE. 
Most all of the features I was hoping to get with the SEL aren't there and the SE has enough features to make it an easy and fun car to drive.
Thanks all for your input, truly appreciate you taking the time to help me out!


----------

